
What to Make of Reported Declines in How Much College Students Study - UkiahSmith
https://www.aacu.org/publications-research/periodicals/its-about-time-what-make-reported-declines-how-much-college
======
aiscapehumanity
I feel this isnt a concern as much as it seems but is apart of a paradigm
shift of information digestion and attention. I would be concerned if
curiosity declined too, but given popularity of khans academy amd alternative
sources of information I'm not sure if this reflects a crisis

